# Blood Parrot Sits at bottom of tank and wont eat



## tavernarijared (Jun 21, 2012)

i have had a blood parrot that is 5 approx inches, a 6 inch jack Dempsey, and a 5 inch pleco in a 30 gallon aquarium. Realizing that i obviously need to move one of these larger fish a bigger tank, I bought a 55 gallon and put the Blood Parrot and the pleco in there to give them more space and left the jack Dempsey in the 30 gallon by himself. After moving the Blood Parrot 55 he was sitting at the bottom of the tank and would only move around for food and if id tap on the glass. I figured i stressed him out and put him back in the 30 gallon with jack Dempsey and he is still doing the same thing. He is rubbing in the gravel and just sits at the bottom of the tank all day. Water Levels are good and have done many different aquariums with many different breeds of fish.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You're correct, you need to need to move all the fish to a larger tank.

How did you cycle the 55 gal. aquarium? How often do you perform water changes? When you say the water levels are good- do you have actual readings? If not, could you please provide them for both tanks: ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH and kH.


----------



## tavernarijared (Jun 21, 2012)

yea well thats when he started acting up when he was put in the 55 gallon tank .... he is now in the 30 gallon original tank and laying on his side ... he is swimming around occasionally but mainly sits on the bottom on his side and doesnt wanna swim or do much of anything ... any help would be great ... we tested the water with ph strips from pets mart and everything for the 30 was where it needs to be and the ph was around 8. If there is anything i can add in the water to help let me know ... i have also added stress coat to help....


----------



## tavernarijared (Jun 21, 2012)

looks to be maybe swim blatter .... but he wont eat the peas were giving him ???? idk


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Methylene blue as a bath treatment is sometimes effective for swim bladder issues. Unless you have a good local fish store, you may have to locate and order online.
Let me know if you need instructions.
For now, daily water changes won't hurt and may help. Please provide ammonia, nitrite and nitrate numbers.


----------



## tavernarijared (Jun 21, 2012)

well when i do a water change i do a full water change ... and i just did a complete cleaning of gravel and all water and everything and both fish still are not eating but there both swimming in the middle of the tank now which is a vast improvement already ... they still are not eating as of now though .... might need to get used to the tank again ... dunno will test water again and post later


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep doing daily water changes, 30-40% and remove any uneaten food after 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## tavernarijared (Jun 21, 2012)

is there any thing i can add to the tank like epison salt to cure the swimmers bladder ?


----------

